# Trying to copy shut down my computer



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I was trying to copy a chart off in an article on a Yahoo site. I highlighted it, hit copy and the computer turns off. Instantly. Not a warning, not a shut down- totally and instaneously off. 
I think power failure but no, the monitor and everything else is still on. 
I power up and reestablish session and try again. Have to refresh the page as the article but not the chart came up. On refesh the chart shows. Hit copy. Same thing. 
Reestablish everything again. Check properties on the chart- nothing large or unusual. I did try to block the source written in the site info but nothing
Power up again, check the memory (only thing I could think might have cause it, altough I would think that would just freeze things.) I can see nothing wrong anywhere, I can copy the article but not the chart. 
Can a chart like that have something embedded to do that? No warning, no ignoriing, no pause- just turn off? Obviously it can but how? Is that normal?
Since then everything is working fine. Do I now have a virus lurking?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I don't know the answer, but I have a similar problem when I try to cut and paste from my Firefox browser to Windows Works. It makes Works close. :shrug:


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

[Alt] Print Screen - then paste into paint or other image program?


----------

